# Is there a Gluten Free Vegan Dog Food???



## BellasMommy513 (Jun 30, 2009)

***I moved the post... I think I was in the wrong section...


I have a 9 month old blue apbt. She is allergic to EVERYTHING! I feel so bad for her sometimes!

When she was a puppy she was on Blue dog food, which by ingredients to me is the best dog food that includes a supplement and probiotic. Then she looks like she has the mange only to find out that she is allergic to meat protein! We changed to a vegetarian diet made from Avocado, Avoderm. Took away all treats and toys that contained animal byproducts and now she plays with peanut butter filled kongs and her treats are sweet potatoes.

This week her skin broke out again and we went back to the doctor... She has Gluten allergies now!

Is there a Gluten free vegan dog food? I found one online but it is in the UK and cannot find one in the states...

I think I am going to be doomed to cook all of her meals! She is back on the steroids and antibiotics again...

This puppy just turned 9 months and I have had her since she was 4 weeks and she just hit the $4000 mark in medical bills. I just want a food that will work for her.

Thanks for any input you may have!

Kimberly and Bello Fiore...


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

I know Natural Balance has a vegan formula, but I'm not sure if it's Gluten free or not. I thought it was, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The Natural Balance formula is vegetarian, not vegan.....and I doubt it is gluten free. It's hard to get enough protein from plant sources without gluten. I'll find the ingredients.....

Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Potato Protein, Canola Oil, Carrots, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Peas, Natural Vegetable Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed Meal, Rosemary Extract, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Parsley Flakes, Dried Kelp, Sodium Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lecithin, Yeast Culture, Garlic Powder, Lactobacillus acidophilus, vitamins, etc......

Barley has gluten. 

Here's what I posted in the Health section...meant to post in this one:

I'm not aware of a commercial food that meets that criteria. Do you know what kind of meat she's allergic to? I can't believe she's allergic to ALL meats. What kind of meat was in the Avoderm formula she was on (they don't have a meat-free formula as far as I know)? 

The grain-free foods might be gluten free. EVO, Taste of the Wild, etc. But of course they have a lot of meat in them. I do think they'd be worth a try, until you know for sure which meats she's allergic to.

Otherwise I think you'd just have to stick with home-prepared meals. It's the only way to know exactly what she's eating.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

Can she eat fish?


----------



## BellasMommy513 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Avoderm Vegetarian has no meat, but is not Gluten free.

Her tests came back with severe reactions to beef and lamb and moderate reactions to chicken, pork, fish and turkey. The most recent test showed reactions to wheat and corn.

Currently I am making her a veggie mix with rice and pumpkin as the main staples and sweet potato as her snack. I do not have any issue making her food, but when I get home at night, if I have used the last of the pre-made, she has to wait until I get it ready to eat. I was just hoping for a commercial food that would help out in those times.

Here are the ingredients for the Avoderm Vegetarian...

Select Ingredients
Ground Whole Rice, Soy Flour, Ground Pearled Barley, Canola Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Avocado Meal, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Potatoes, Avocado Oil, Carrots, Peas, Flax Seed, Dried Kelp, Salt, Choline Chloride, Lecithin, Garlic Oil, Dried Garlic Powder, Dried Onion Powder, Dried Yucca Schidigera, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B Complex), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Ferrous Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A novel protein might work....venison, rabbit, etc. I don't know if there are any gluten free foods with those meats, though. 

I just don't think it's healthy for such a young dog to go her entire life not eating any meat at all. Personally I would try the different kinds of meats.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

look into grain free 
duck
venison
bison
rabbit
kangaroo
goat
pheasant

i know it may sound a bit unorthodox, but you can get the leftovers from the deer meat processors (if you live in an area where deer hunting is popular). I have a friend who feeds her dogs for the whole year for next to free because she gets all the venison she wants for free from the processors. She gets to inspect it, so anything that doesnt look right, or is a body part she doesnt want to feed, doesnt go in her dog's bowls.


----------



## BellasMommy513 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, that is worth looking into. Unfortunately I live in south Florida now (was raised on a 120 acre farm in Alabama where we hunted daily) and I do not know of any processing plants. I have some bison meat, but I guess I grouped it with beef. I know the duck is a no no, but havent thought about the other meats. 

She has done really good on the veggie diet. Besides the allergies and related pyoderma (and occassional poops when she steals her brothers meaty bone) she is in great health and 71 pounds at 9 months. 

I will have to call the vet and see what the extent of the testing on protiens were. The ones I listed are the ones that he called out to me, maybe because they were common. I wander of the labs will check for the other protiens? If I "try" a meat, it takes a few days to see the effects and weeks to get over it (she gets pustles on her skin like a horrible mange episode and itches all over).


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow-- your poor pup! My heart goes out to you. How did you learn about the meat protein & wheat allergy?? Blood test?? If she can eat fish I would suggest Orijen's 6 fish or Wellness CORE ocean fish-- both grain free ( so obviously no gluten). I have 3 dogs who have a severe allergy to grains. Once the diet was changed to grain free--no allergies & no meds. in 12 1 /2 yrs. 

It has been my experience for the past 40 yrs. to find most vets know very little about nutrition-- they may send you to a nutritionist when a dog is plagued by various allergies. It wasn't until the 4th vet, my current vet, who sub specializes in dermatology & allergies, who took my dogs off of steriods, changed their diet to grain free & protein focused-- no by products or any of that other crap-- and in weeks my dogs were fine. You may want to go for a second opinion and/ or find a specialist.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't stand prescription dog food, but in severe cases and as a last resort I would recommend Hill's Z/D.

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/products/productDetails.hjsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441760430


----------



## BellasMommy513 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks! I dont know why I didnt think of science diet! We already buy that for Bruno (n/d and i/d)

I also see they have a d/d venison and potato... I will check on that when I call the vet to order some!


----------



## loganbean (Dec 3, 2008)

I had my dog on Hills RX ZD for three months w/ GREAT success. I am on week 3 of transitioning him onto Wellness Basic Duck. Wellness Basic has only one protein and one carb (rice). I gave my dog a duck treat (made only w/ duck) and he had no reaction to the protein- so I started to transition him to the Wellness. 
I think both should be gluten free.?
Good luck.


----------



## SunnyPaw (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Bellas Mom - 
Sunnypaw makes gluten-free dog treats... made fresh upon your order with organic ingredients, and we ship anywhere in the US. Send me a PM if you would like a free sample!


----------



## BellasMommy513 (Jun 30, 2009)

I got some of the ZD ultra from my vet. I am going to transition from the Avoderm to the ZD with a 3 day mix adding 1/4 at a time. Wish me luck!! I hope I can find something that will give my dog relief and get her off these meds!!


----------

